# Getting a New (Nose)Piercing while nursing??



## diegoandnoah'smum (Jul 10, 2008)

This may sound strange but I would really like to get my nose pierced and someone recently told me to wait till after my son is weaned to do so... (he's 12 months this month but I have no plans to wean till he's at least 2)I guess I'm trying to figure out the reasoning behind this thought. I would definately go to a well-respected and hygeinic piercing place that uses sterile technique, etc. Does anyone have any experience or comments related to this? I def. wouldnt want to hurt my nursing relationship with my little guy! At the same time, I expect to nurse at least another year and would like not to wait!
Thanks for the thoughts!!


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

The piercing site I do to says not if you are pregnant or nursing.

Do to the increased chance of infection, and passing it onto your child. They just don't want to take that chance. They also don't want to have to choose 'when' would be an okay time during the breastfeeding relationship, newborn, 10 months, 5 years. You know?

If you are to really want to, and lie, then make sure they have an AUTOCLAVE! Google it to learn more about it. Also, I would pump and store breastmilk for the time after you got pierced and if you saw any signs of infection.
Piercing anything puts huge stress on the body, even if you think it's only your nose. I've had my nose done twice, first time it was painless, second time nearly painless. But, the stress could be left in my body, and noticeable readness appeared for weeks. It's a lot of care, as you know.

Any how do your research more, and maybe someone else with more experience will chime in. But, I just don't see that happening really, since most if not all piercing shops just say no.

Also, think what you would do if at say 6 weeks you got a nasty infection? antibiotics?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2005)

I got my nose pierced while nursing my 18 month DD. And my tragus, actually







It was an easy heal for me, I never really thought twice about it to be honest...other than how clean/reputable the shop was, but that is a concern regardless of bf'ing status.


----------

